# Cavs vs Hawks - Feb 8th - 7:30PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Atlanta Hawks*

*Phillips Arena*
Atlanta, GA
Friday, February 8th, 2008
7:30 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Ira Newble







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Hot Donny???​* 
*Hawks*:*







PG – Anthony Johnson







SG – Joe Johnson







C – Al Horford







SF – Marvin Williams







PF – Josh Smith​*



> LeBron James could use some help if the Cleveland Cavaliers are going to rebound from one of their worst shooting performances of the season.
> 
> They hope Drew Gooden's potential return to the lineup on Friday night against the surging Atlanta Hawks can provide that support.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We *REALLY *need this win. If you look at the other games before the AS break:

Feb 10th - DEN
Feb 11th - @ ORL (back-to-back)
Feb 13th - SA

Those could all realistically be losses. We could very easily be sitting at 2 games over .500 before the all-star break if Gooden misses any more time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Injury report is bad:
Gibson - hammy (probably a no go)
Lebron - ankle and R thumb sprain (will go but he's hurt)
Sasha - out
AV - out
Gooden - probably no go? with the groin

That's 5 of our top 7 players there: uggh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Gooden is out luckily the Hawks aren't as big as the Rockets so hopefully the rebounding discrepancy won't be so big


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ewww Eric Snow is starting..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL man this is gonna get UGLY...I don't even know if I can watch this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm nice defense by E. Snow though..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Snow has made a couple of good defensive plays. But I now remember why we were so bad when he was starting.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

"On the bounce feed, _literally_."

What the hell else would it mean? Do they ever use it figuratively?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, that was actually a play to Newble there. Awesome.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs playing with good intensity


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron is getting SCREWED out of calls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bull**** unfair officiating right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Bull**** unfair officiating right now.


Lebron has not been getting foul calls for awhile now.

People will point to his FTA but he seriously has been getting nailed with no call the last few games in particular


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron has not been getting foul calls for awhile now.
> 
> People will point to his FTA but he seriously has been getting nailed with no call the last few games in particular


If they want to let them play, fine. But don't go calling touch fouls for the Hawks at the other end. If this continues, someone's gonna get thrown out of this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Hawks get every touch foul


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Doesn't seem like we're going to get any calls here. We gotta dig in and hit some shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Call the damn foul!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Who is that ref on our side? This is getting extremely questionable.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

DJ stepping up big! :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

JJ shooting the Hawks back into it. Danger time without LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Alley-oop to Hughes!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If this Larry Hughes comes to play every night, we could definitely have a shot this year.

Terrible block call against Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll tell you what - Larry Hughes is playing some really good basketball...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow is really surprising me....he is quietly putting together a nice game. He makes alot of intangible plays


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ehh gave up a quick 4 pts there at the end of the qtr - still a solid 1st half effort. 

Can't give up the lead quickly in the 3rd


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Winning this 3rd qtr would be huge. I don't think the Hawks can come back double digits on us in the 4th with Lebron out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, if Larry continues to play well (I know he's missed some shots here this quarter) then I'm really optimistic. He just seems to be playing more under control. He looks like he's accepting his role right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Devin Brown is one of the only guys on our team who takes it hard to the rim every play


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Devin Brown is one of the only guys on our team who takes it hard to the rim every play


I really appreciate Devin's driving game. He seems to be really crafty around the basket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mr. 4th Qtr time :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ehh danger time here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT defense by Lebron the last few plays


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron only 2 FT's? It's time to ditch the get everyone else involved offense: let Lebron create now. Too many possesions where he isn't involved


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron only 2 FT's? It's time to ditch the get everyone else involved offense: let Lebron create now. Too many possesions where he isn't involved


He has been hacked a lot more than that though.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah 4 point lead: fatgue?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF hughes?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes/Snow backcourt just doesn't work


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron looks tired out there - I'm not liking our chances down the stretch if he is out of gas


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Whoa, all the sudden Larry went to garbage. I don't know what happened.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great now Larry is Hurt....:azdaja:

Do we even have enough eligible players???


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How the heck did Larry even get hurt? I don't even think I would have gotten hurt by that!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is becoming depressing....the Hawks are not even gonna let Lebron shoot. He is gonna have to start attacking early before they can double. He invites the double team by pounding out on the perimter


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Seems like the same thing is happening to the Cavs that happened with the Lakers against these same Hawks a couple night ago...nice little lead in the 4th quarter, and blowing it with only minutes to go...

Good luck the rest of the way. Injury bug has definitely hit you guys big time. It sucks. Believe me, I know.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Mike Brown is really going too have to get creative and put his thinking cap on ;-)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL I love Damon Jones...LOL big time shot!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

HOLY crap when did damon and ira become allstars??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow, huge shot by Damon Jones.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Also esnow has caused about 3 turnovers and JJ tonight. really great d


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

another steal jesus the hawks get stripped every time down


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We are not allowed to blow any teams out this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need a score here badly


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

"AIR" Newble! :clap:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

ROFL at z giving the peace sign


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we should resign ira if we don't trade him hes kinda useful to be hoenst this year


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What an unbelievable play by Lebron there. It took pinpoint accuracy and confidence to put that pass out there when it could have gone too far and been a turnover. Just really well done.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron with a quiet 26/11/7 haha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

No Varejao, Sasha, Gooden, Boobie, AND Larry late in the game and we still come up with a win on a back-to-back on the road.

Impressive.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Brandname said:


> What an unbelievable play by Lebron there. It took pinpoint accuracy and confidence to put that pass out there when it could have gone too far and been a turnover. Just really well done.


You don't realize how hard that pass is till you actually play basketball. hell every pass lebron makes is just amazing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> What an unbelievable play by Lebron there. It took pinpoint accuracy and confidence to put that pass out there when it could have gone too far and been a turnover. Just really well done.


He was born with that. You can't teach that kind of vision and hand-eye coordination


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's true that with Lebron we stand a chance against most teams in the league. We had mostly scrubs out there tonight and we still one. Not all due to Lebron of course, people stepped up really well. But I feel confident anytime he's out there on the court.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> *You don't realize how hard that pass is till you actually play basketball*. hell every pass lebron makes is just amazing


Exactly right. Lebron makes everything look so easy - that's when you know you're good


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wasn't Larry 4-7 at the half? He finished 5-16  Missed the play he got hurt - was it serious?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> No Varejao, Sasha, Gooden, Boobie, AND Larry late in the game and we still come up with a win on a back-to-back on the road.
> 
> Impressive.


As much as we congratulate Lebron on this one. You have to tip your cap to Mike Brown takes a real coach to think of lineup and things to do with all your talent in dress clothes on the sideline. and a *back to back* 

And a round of applause for Newble and Snow (defense on JJ)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> It's true that with Lebron we stand a chance against most teams in the league. We had mostly scrubs out there tonight and we still one. Not all due to Lebron of course, people stepped up really well. But I feel confident anytime he's out there on the court.


Honestly it is all due to Lebron. Did you see how the Hawks had to defend late in the game? They were literally leaving 2 of our players wide open to trap him at halfcourt. 

No one else in the league draws that kind of defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Honestly it is all due to Lebron. Did you see how the Hawks had to defend late in the game? They were literally leaving 2 of our players wide open to trap him at halfcourt.
> 
> No one else in the league draws that kind of defense.


Yeah you're right. I have to give credit for people hitting wide open shots, but most college players should be able to do that. Lebron really is our entire offense. Crazy.

We're so lucky.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> As much as we congratulate Lebron on this one. You have to tip your cap to Mike Brown takes a real coach to think of lineup and things to do with all your talent in dress clothes on the sideline. and a *back to back*
> 
> And a round of applause for Newble and Snow (defense on JJ)


I agree. Mike Brown is earning my respect as a coach.

For what he has to work with, he has done a helluva job.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

His passing is just amazing he makes it look way to easy. I try to make a lebron eske pass in real life and throw it out of bounds lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Just got home and I'm watching the game now. I'm glad the Cavs won this one and I'll keep watching.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i was at the game tonight and just wanted to add a few notes:

1. in warm-ups larry hughes can't miss, seriously, how can you make 20 jumpers in a row in warm-ups, but then go into a game and go 5-16, and i noticed in the game he hits a lot of shots when there is a guy on him and he's doing a quick pull up, it's the shots when lebron finds him, and larry has 2 minutes to set and shoot, those are the shots he bricks or completely air-balls

2. to continue my report on warm-ups, eric snow misses every shot, even in warm-ups with no one on him, it's painful to realize that someone that physically talented can't make a wide open shot, in the game i think he blew at least 2 lay-ups, not even jump-shots, lay-ups, but on the flip-side his defense was fantastic (snow on joe johnson and hughes on anthony johnson?) and his setting up the offense was fairly solid, i guess i was just caught off guard to see the only real point guard on our roster play and set things up...i still in my heart believe that eric snow was never meant to play basketball, he should have stuck at football because he would have been pro-bowl level and pretty much any skill position (minus quarterback)

3. lebron is amazing, he made the comment the other day that he can win no matter who is on the court with him...tonight i think he tried to prove it...with all the injuries and mike brown just saying to himself "some of my guys really suck, that ball boy looks okay, as long as he stays out of lebron's way, we can win with him playing center"...i talked to a few hawks fans and they agreed on that point, other than lebron and ira newble, they really didn't know who cleveland had, that wasn't hurt

4. props to drew gooden for using his injury time wisely...okay, seriously, every time there was a timeout called the entire team ignores what is going on out on the court and concentrating on what the coaches are telling them...except for drew gooden, who has his back turned to the rest of the team while he watches the hawks cheerleaders out dancing, i can't blame the man, a lot of them were pretty good looking, but it was completely obvious that he didn't care about the rest of the cavs team at that point, he was preoccupied with more pressing issues


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ I couldn't help laughing about the Gooden part of your post.

One last additional point, If Larry could hit wide open jumpers _in the game_ we'd be the best team in the league


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I missed the game. Anyone want to give me a synopsis? Larry got hurt again? How many players do we have left to play?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I missed the game. Anyone want to give me a synopsis? Larry got hurt again? How many players do we have left to play?


would you believe any of us if we told you that the game was won because of eric snow and ira newble? and it involves the two of them putting in significant on court minutes, not just quality cheering from the sidelines


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LostInGeorgia said:


> would you believe any of us if we told you that the game was won because of eric snow and ira newble? and it involves the two of them putting in significant on court minutes, not just quality cheering from the sidelines


I can sort of envision the Ira Newble part. But you lost me on the Eric Snow part.

That scares me. Does that mean Eric is going to play his way back into the rotation?

*shudders*

Snow, Lerbon, Newble, Z---brings back old memories of higher draft picks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow was a joke on offense but great on D. Hughes looked like an NBA player in the first but played like the Cavs Larry in the second half. Newble had a solid game. Lebron was Lebron but he looked like he was running out of gas ny the end of the game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Actually I remember in warmups I used to watch Newble hit every shot on the floor. It was incredible. He still looked like he was trying to push the ball horizontally towards the hoop, but somehow he got it to go in like every time. I think it's hard to realize how much more difficult it is to hit shots in game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ira has actually worked really hard to develop a spot up jumper. We may not want to just let him go this summer. If we can keep him for a pretty cheap rate, he seems a useful rotation player for us. Since he can play the 3 and 4, defend, and hit the open 3. Plus he seems like a class guy.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Ira has actually worked really hard to develop a spot up jumper. We may not want to just let him go this summer. If we can keep him for a pretty cheap rate, he seems a useful rotation player for us. Since he can play the 3 and 4, defend, and hit the open 3. Plus he seems like a class guy.


By class guy you mean refusing to go into a game late? lol

But I agree he gives effort and hussles when his # is called, thats all you can ask for a guy that doesn't have all the Lebron given abilities. 

But this could be the first ever post in a request to re-sign Newble :lol:


----------

